# New forum idea



## MattHB (22 Aug 2012)

GardenChat

I'm sure I can't be the only keen gardener in here. Would make a very useful addition the the Forum collection.


----------



## Nihal (22 Aug 2012)

FoodChat...........anyone??????????


----------



## Theseus (22 Aug 2012)

CarChat - A fun and friendly online driving community
LinguaChat - Un divertido y amigable comunidad multilingüe en línea
HomeChat - A fun and friendly online homemakers community


----------



## Scoosh (22 Aug 2012)

ToucheChat - for IT specialists on their lunch break


----------



## Beebo (22 Aug 2012)

How about Chatroom Chat - for people who like chat rooms?


----------



## coffeejo (22 Aug 2012)

CycleChat Chat, for people who like talking about CycleChat?


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Aug 2012)

How about Cycle Chat? .....NO?.........wait......... (-;


----------



## Nihal (22 Aug 2012)

I apologise to Mr.MattHB.......because of me,now everyones posting their idea in his thread which was supposed to be about a website related to gardening


----------



## Spinney (22 Aug 2012)

MattHB said:


> GardenChat
> 
> I'm sure I can't be the only keen gardener in here. Would make a very useful addition the the Forum collection.


 
sounds like a good plan to me.

So that's 2 of us then....


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (22 Aug 2012)

ChickenChat? My fave Indian starter?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Aug 2012)

Scoosh said:


> ToucheChat - for IT specialists on their lunch break


You already have Geek Chat!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Aug 2012)

coffeejo said:


> CycleChat Chat, for people who like talking about CycleChat?


Are you trying to say we are gossips?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Aug 2012)

Spinney said:


> sounds like a good plan to me.
> 
> So that's 2 of us then....


3, count me in. Shaun better makes us a complete independent forum, like PetChat 
Controversial topic could be: do you put a lid on your compost bin?


----------



## Noodley (22 Aug 2012)

Nobber Chat - a sure fire winner


----------



## summerdays (23 Aug 2012)

I'd like Garden chat too  ... (though it could include food as I would need recipes for what to do with my veg gluts! Current one ... courgette, though the Patty Pan squashes are quickly catching up.)


----------



## Nihal (23 Aug 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Controversial topic could be: do you put a lid on your compost bin?


Nope


----------



## Theseus (23 Aug 2012)

Nihal said:


> I apologise to Mr.MattHB.......because of me,now everyones posting their idea in his thread which was supposed to be about a website related to gardening


 
It's not your fault. That sits on my shoulders.

I blame the spicy noodle soup I had for lunch.


----------



## Theseus (23 Aug 2012)

If there was a GardenChat, it may keep WaspyFecker busy and out of our hair.


----------



## Shaun (23 Aug 2012)




----------



## Nihal (23 Aug 2012)

Shaun.....in your plan to take over the world(wide web),we will forever be with you


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2012)

triban 3 chat


----------



## Shaun (23 Aug 2012)

There are two more to come ... one is pretty much ready to go (_just waiting for a CC regular to give it the thumbs-up_ ) and I've just registered *gardeningchat.net* as I thought that was a good suggestion (_and I had one remaining license to use_). 

That'll do for the time being though ...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Aug 2012)

Shaun said:


> I've just registered *gardeningchat.net*


 
 Thank you Shaun!


----------



## Shaun (23 Aug 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Thank you Shaun!


 
Well I'm going to need you lot to help me setup the categories and forums as I don't have a bleedin' clue about gardening ...


----------



## DCLane (23 Aug 2012)

Suggested gardening categories from a non-gardener:

Fruit
Veg
Flowers
Grass (lawns, not the other stuff)
Weeds
Pests (children, slugs, snails, ants, neighbours)
Tools


----------



## Shaun (23 Aug 2012)

Thanks, but rather than post about it here I'll give you a shout once I've got the basics setup and you can suggest stuff over on the gardening site itself ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Aug 2012)

DCLane said:


> Suggested gardening categories from a non-gardener:
> 
> Fruit
> Veg
> ...


 
Noooooooo!
From the top of my head:
Outdoor gardening forum: Sub forums:
beginning to blossom (for beginners)
seeds and soil
fruit trees and shrubs
vegetables
annuals and perennials
roses
bedding plants and flower baskets
Jobs of the season
The greenhouse
Tools, fertilizers and pests control

More forums:
Lawn and hedges
Ponds and garden wildlife
The rockery
Composting
House plants

Garden furniture, barbecues and entertaining

Somebody please come along and make my post more elegant


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Aug 2012)

Shaun said:


> Thanks, but rather than post about it here I'll give you a shout once I've got the basics setup and you can suggest stuff over on the gardening site itself ...
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


Ops, sorry, just saw this


----------



## Shaun (23 Aug 2012)

He he he ... just contain yourself young lady - I haven't even got the domain confirmation yet ...


----------



## Theseus (24 Aug 2012)

Needs to be a section to talk about sheds


----------



## Norm (24 Aug 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Noooooooo!
> From the top of my head:


 From the front of my house:
Design and planning
Landscaping and larger projects
Architectural plants
Native plants
Statues (even gnomes need loving) and decorative effects
Structures, Decking and Garden Rooms
Patios and driveways
Alongside ponds would be bog plants


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Aug 2012)

Norm, it's obviously a work in progress: you will benefit from visiting the new GardenChat forums


----------



## Nihal (24 Aug 2012)

DCLane said:


> Suggested gardening categories from a non-gardener:
> 
> Fruit
> Veg
> ...


----------



## Nihal (24 Aug 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Noooooooo!
> From the top of my head:
> Outdoor gardening forum: Sub forums:
> beginning to blossom (for beginners)
> ...


Can we have the Double Epresso Machito? thread anywhere in there???


----------



## Shaun (24 Aug 2012)

Right, come on then - *let's have your suggestions*!!


----------



## Scoosh (24 Aug 2012)

DCLane said:


> Suggested gardening categories from a non-gardener:
> 
> Fruit
> Veg
> ...


----------



## Shaun (25 Aug 2012)

Well it's all setup now, so if you're a green-fingered cyclist and want to natter over the garden fence, head on over to *GardeningChat.net* and be a part of getting it off the ground. 

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## middleagecyclist (25 Aug 2012)

Shaun said:


> Well it's all setup now, so if you're a green-fingered cyclist and want to natter over the garden fence, head on over to *GardeningChat.net* and be a part of getting it off the ground.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shaun


I've been over. Tis like a ghost town. How long before these kind of things get going?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Aug 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> I've been over. Tis like a ghost town. How long before these kind of things get going?


Well, stop moaning, start posting about your garden!


----------



## Shaun (26 Aug 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> I've been over. Tis like a ghost town. How long before these kind of things get going?


 
It's only been built a couple of days so it's going to be a while before it gains some traction. We'd welcome some more new threads/posts to help get it moving. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Nihal (26 Aug 2012)

A photographychat eh,maybe you'll soon get a few Indian members in there


----------



## Nihal (26 Aug 2012)

So now Shaun is the founder of -CC,GC,PC,BC,P&AC,GarC...........


----------

